# Sissy way to play FPS games



## asingh (Jun 29, 2011)

So...many of us must have tried these tricks and tactics but never confess. Now is the time to own up. 

Guys this is more for fun, so please do not get emotional. Also, if someone is relating a new release gameplay tactic, use spoilers. Test 'em.

My list:

1. Give all weapon codes.
2. God mode.
3. Immediate re-spawn.
4. Too many soldiers -- stand in a comfortable corner, and make them come to you. Cherry pick.
5. Difficult boss -- hide behind pillar, and like a girl take quick shots. Never expose your self.
6. Difficult level -- lower the difficulty, complete it, raise the difficulty. Boast you played it on ultra.
7. Go back 10 minutes on the map, to pick up the sniper gun. Or the JAW...!
8. U-Tube walk through. (RE5/DS2). I did...!
9. Uninstall the game. Tell it is a bad port.
10. Give up gaming.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 29, 2011)

asingh said:


> So...many of us must have tried these tricks and tactics but never confess. Now is the time to own up.
> 
> Guys this is more for fun, so please do not get emotional. Also, if someone is relating a new release gameplay tactic, use spoilers. Test 'em.
> 
> ...



1. Did it for a job in GTA 4 (I feel silly now)
2. In Serious Sam
3. Never did
4. Prefer face-to-face, so never did
5. In RE4 
6. Never
7. Almost all games where shot gun is there
8. For Max-Payne
9. As i said, for GTA SA
10. Never

11. I found that RC Heli mission in GTA VC, so d/l'ed the save game till that mission, and started the VC and finished it.


----------



## asingh (Jun 29, 2011)

^^
That mission was a big pi$$ off. The bombs had to be placed using the helicopter. Way way too frustrating.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 29, 2011)

^^ Yes, Tried it around 100 times but all ended up in frustration. So i stopped playing that game for a while and searched for a solution and ended up with save game solution.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 29, 2011)

You mean placing bombs using RC helicopter in a building's different floors?
I played that mission over and over again and completed that level

But the thing I could never do that was the race in Mafia.I tried a lot and then I used a walk through which was to skip a lap or so..I dont remember correctly.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 29, 2011)

I never use cheats although I had a huge file with printout of my old PSone games. They, simply put, drain the fun out of the game and most likely kill it. 

I Youtubed walkthrough of DMC4 to find hidden orbs.

God of War on Titan mode. Gave up when the monster killed my (what seemed like) a millionth rebirth.

Difficult boss: Yes spiderman. Worst part is they make you duck and hide and hit. Coz he is smarter, I guess. Makes no sense but I might was well play incredible hulk if I want that.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 29, 2011)

Me and my cousin in Mafia 1, mission 'Visiting Rich people[or somethin same) played it full night. Couldnt complete it. Played it till 4 am. We went nuts the next day. There is no working cheat in the game + he didnt have internet.

Demolition Man is arguably one of hardest mission in Vice City. Took me a month approx to get it done.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 29, 2011)

ajai5777 said:


> You mean placing bombs using RC helicopter in a building's different floors?
> I played that mission over and over again and completed that level



Me and two of my brother tried but all in vein. But i remember that i finished it easily after a few years when i was just playing for sake of passing time. That's ridiculous.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 29, 2011)

Let me remember....Oh yes
In GTA Vice city my friend used to play using a lot of cheats and I didn't saw any point in playing the game with those so I uninstalled it and told him that game is corrupted. He tried to install the game again from setup in my hard drive and of course I had just deleted 1 single file. 

For Far Cry 1 used all weapon code as those trigens were giving me hard time but in next playthrough completed on my own without cheats.


----------



## Alok (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm big cheater through after finishing a game i normally play it again using trainers.
My friends always wonders my nitro boost limit in Lan party NFS MW.

My most cheated are:
gta sa(always played with unlimited health.)
crysis warhead
far cry
dragon age origins
devil may cry 3 se
ninja blade
etc...

*I never used any tricks for following:
gta 4 , diablo 2 , mafia , prince of persia whole series , re5 .*anyways most these have no cheats like diablo 2.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 29, 2011)

According to me, GTA IV without cheats is going to be one of *the HARDEST* games to complete.

Another FPS game which will never leave my mind is "Halo: Combat Evolved"

Its a classic awesome game. Won Game of year in its time. The Libary mission with army after army of Flood and Covenent overwhelmed me.

Truly a great game


----------



## Alok (Jun 29, 2011)

According to me, Gta sa is hard without cheat.
I have finished gta 4 without cheats it was just right on difficulty.


----------



## Faun (Jun 29, 2011)

Silent Hill 2 lol


----------



## asingh (Jun 29, 2011)

Were you guys able to complete Doom III. Normally. I could not. The torch/gun combo threw me off.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 29, 2011)

Cheats and god mode are for fun. And will be only used in my secondplay through or some random 30min or 1hour playthorough. You know, for fun sake.


1. Give all weapon codes. 

GTA SA, IV, FEAR

2. God mode. 

FarCry

3. Immediate re-spawn. 

Never used. Didn't knew it even existed.

4. Too many soldiers -- stand in a comfortable corner, and make them come to you. Cherry pick.

Chronicles of Riddik: Escape form The Butcher's bay. I think It was in initial levels and I was soo god damn frustrated by enemies. Health was damn low. 

5. Difficult boss -- hide behind pillar, and like a girl take quick shots. Never expose your self.

Crysis. Exodus level.

6. Difficult level -- lower the difficulty, complete it, raise the difficulty. Boast you played it on ultra.

CoD 4: MW. Thanks to it.. I now can play most of the games in hard difficulty setting.

7. Go back 10 minutes on the map, to pick up the sniper gun. Or the JAW...!

Never for the gun. But did for the ammo.

8. U-Tube walk through. (RE5/DS2). I did...!

For many. But the most recent one was for Braid. which I played a year ago. For the mission "The fickle companion"

9. Uninstall the game. Tell it is a bad port.

Dragon Age 2. 

10. Give up gaming.

Yet to play this game.



asingh said:


> Were you guys able to complete Doom III. Normally. I could not. The torch/gun combo threw me off.



I liked that damn combo. Switch to torch. see the enemies. Then, switch to gun.. POP...POP..POP. Then again switch to torch. The switching part is what that made me feel authentic.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 29, 2011)

oh yeeah I know that feel haha

1) Download savegame files from the net, and replace your own files. pretend you crossed a game the day you got it. 
2) Text walkthrough (before we had youtube walkthroughs)
3) noclip cheat, checkout the entire level, kill monsters from behind walls
4) Hang out in the noob room and pick on them
5) Camp, no hide, in the most obnoxious spot on the sniper maps and wait for the enemy to come and find you even if you are the only one left
6) Camp from the highest location on the map, so no one can get to you
7) Camp on the Redeemer


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 29, 2011)

Nah, I really really hate cheating. It's not cheating the game, it's cheating myself.


----------



## Faun (Jun 29, 2011)

asingh said:


> Were you guys able to complete Doom III. Normally. I could not. The torch/gun combo threw me off.



Yeah, I did. The key was to sneak and not to rush because that would spawn more demons.


----------



## asingh (Jun 29, 2011)

Though this just came to my mind. Before I used to have tons of time, and USED to cheat. Now I game way way less, but neva eva cheat...slog the game out..!

Weird. 

But it is fun being sissy player. Specially hiding around immovable objects. Owned a F3 boss just like that...! ha ha

I think for Vice City it was ASPIRIN..!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 29, 2011)

Youtube Walkthroughs in some levels in Braid. 
Walkthroughs two or three times in HL, HL2 and HL2:E2 because I didn't check one particular option or corner. 
Opening the Walkthrough book in Machinarium so many times...



asingh said:


> Were you guys able to complete Doom III. Normally. I could not. The torch/gun combo threw me off.



I never find any motivation to continue with my Doom 3 play. Just shooting monsters isn't that fun for me, I desire more.



comp@ddict said:


> Nah, I really really hate cheating. It's not cheating the game, it's cheating myself.



I agree. The Urban Terror cheaters were morons weren't they?


----------



## Alok (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah i also checked walkthrough on youtube for *Machinarium*
that was one of my most struggled games.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 29, 2011)

> I agree. The Urban Terror cheaters were morons weren't they?
> __________________



soo irritating those guys!


----------



## Vyom (Jun 29, 2011)

Never Cheated. Sucks the fun out of a game.
Till now, just used YT walk through and text walk through on GTA Wikis for some missions of GTA 3 Liberty City. And that too only because, I din't knew how exactly to solve a particular mission.


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 29, 2011)

I dont normally cheat in games, unless I'm utterly frustrated in completing the missions. I also play very less number of FPS. Well I can remember some incidents where I used sissy  ways:-

1. In IGI 1. I used to get extremely frustrated while playing this game. I could not get beyond a level or two. So what I did was used some registry cheats and enabled a mode in which all the enemies acted like civilians, and ran away on seeing me.  Completed the game in few hours, and was very proud of it. 

2. GTA Vice City:- In some crap side missions. Like the RC Helicoptor one; In the mission where I had to reach certain rooftop using a bike within midnight( Used Youtube walkthrough and used a Helicopter instead of the bike) 

3. Youtube Walkthroughs also had to be used in numerous other games.......The One I remember most was the flying machine mission in AC/2.


----------



## asingh (Jun 29, 2011)

Remeber the GOD MODE in Far Cry. he he...!

Standing and blasting rocket launchers at your feet. I think I completed 2 levels just with the rocket launcher+infinite ammo cheat.


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 29, 2011)

asingh said:


> Remeber the GOD MODE in Far Cry. he he...!
> 
> Standing and blasting rocket launchers at your feet. I think I completed 2 levels just with the rocket launcher+infinite ammo cheat.





Can remember another game:- an old classic

Recoil the tank game...

infinite weapon and health cheat...


----------



## gameranand (Jun 29, 2011)

asingh said:
			
		

> Remeber the GOD MODE in Far Cry. he he...!


Yeah with Trigens slapping on my face and I was shooting them with my Rocket Launcher. There were one type of trigens with Rocket Launcher in their hands. Son of b1tches used to take 2 rockets to die.


----------



## asingh (Jun 29, 2011)

And a nice article here.
Cheating Is Good For You - Forbes.com


----------



## Anorion (Jun 30, 2011)

in game bugs that give you insane points
there was this one time in hong kong where the doc allowed JC to augment himself to the max


----------



## Vyom (Jun 30, 2011)

^^ That reminded me of a bug in Mario, which allowed taking infinite lives by repeatedly jumping over the ducked-turtle! 
Loved such bugs in those games!!


----------



## ico (Jun 30, 2011)

Up, Up, Down, Down, Left, Right, Left, Right, B, A, Start.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 30, 2011)

The kind of stuff I remember doing:

1. Login with a temporary id, challenge some pro guy that he can't take me out in proper style. Loose to him but make notes of all his tricks and screw his happiness the next time with my main id.

2. Text walkthroughs. forgot the number of times I used alt+tab

3. Online weapon info. I used to hunt sites for every FPS game on how the weapon works in the game, like recoil rate, range, issues, bullet power, reload time, etc and then look up level data like map size, length of certain places, environmental factors in the map, etc and then pick up the right gun... Never spent this much time on my school books 

4. Camping. Before starting with online gaming, I realized that bots were too dumb to fish out campers and figure out camping patterns. Often used the same place over and over again to dominate entire maps. In Unreal Tournament where I used to camp next to the sniper rifle in one level.

5. Stealth. This started with online FPS. Used max volume and headphones to identify sounds made by other people and abused silencors, snipers and meelee weapons to the max. Spent most of my time prowling in the background while people mostly used an on-the-face attack pattern.

6. Hide and fire. Used this extensively in games with poor AI or tough bosses. Especially Project IGI. The bots only notice you when you are closer than a point. So I used to take them out from a distance.

7. Binocular Zoom and fire. Completely throwing away real-life logic, used binoculars to zoom in on stationary (or apparently stationary) enemies, leave hand from mouse, switch to assault rifle and fire. This way saved up ammo and avoided using sniper much.

8. Trainers. GTA Vice City. I used this trainer mod vc_lights that caused lots of lights to come up in the sky over places where there were hidden packages. Only used this AFTER my 60th package though, and even with this trainer it was bloody hard to locate hidden packages.

9. Screwed up hardware. I had an issue with a mouse that used to double or triple click instead of single click. This forum (during its buggy days) is full of my double posts from 2 years back due to that reason... A friend borrowed it to own at an FPS with a gun that did not have an automatic mode. He ended up using this newly found "burst mode" on my mouse a lot...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 30, 2011)

I only use cheats when I die too many times to complete a level....otherwise I dont
& i only use godmode or infi ammo....

in far cry last level i used godmode to kill the trigens...with rocket laucher the only thing 
was hapenning @ dat time boom boom all over the screen...

& I used cheat in POP 3D coz some levels were crashing so i used level skip cheat...


Spoiler



I like the Max Payne 2 Mona Cheat


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 30, 2011)

Zangetsu said:
			
		

> & i only use godmode or infi ammo.


 
Then what else do you use to complete a Fps game.? Infi ammo and godmode what a person hopes for.
No offence.


----------



## reddead (Jun 30, 2011)

i used to use cheats but then the game would become so easy that there was no point in playing it........but i do look for walk throughs for some very difficult missions..
BTW i did that rc mission in VC after a lot of tries,i  am the only one among my friends who completed it.

and the world 1 boss in supermeatboy is killing me.....it is so fast,i have tried it more than 100 times........


----------



## v.Na5h (Jun 30, 2011)

in nfs most wanted...
my game used to lag so much in my old pc 
got almost 15fps max avg 9-15fps...

used the trainer to attain max 400kmph by a press of a button


----------



## Alok (Jun 30, 2011)

^^Well then your car should jump to finish line at once 

Or break into walls.
How u control its with *such speed and 15 fps*


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 30, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> *such speed and 15 fps*



That's why he is able to control the car. It'll run like slideshow and can control the car easily. I remember i control a fast car in some racing game with my P3 machine, the fps i was getting is around 10-12fps...  ... Driving a fast car in slow-mo is easy.


----------



## Alok (Jun 30, 2011)

^^haven't tried but nice trick to play.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 30, 2011)

^^ Helped for me even in Vice City, where we need to shoot many guys at V's mansion, since it's running like a Slide show i shot them easily and finished the mission in second attempt.


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 30, 2011)

yeah I play Dirt 2 like a slideshow... on the highest settings... and I rarely lose a race... 

Sometyms cheap gfx cards do help!


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 30, 2011)

^^ 

But most of the time, i am in disappointment coz some games will not playable so we are frustrated


----------



## Alok (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah i think playing a game as slideshow will generate headache.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 30, 2011)

The only time i really had to use trainers (probably) was while playing FarCry. Seriously a very tough game.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 30, 2011)

yeah on the fast paced death match games liek unreal and quake 3, camping paid off a lot more than say something like CS where it just irritated everybody
and yeah used trainers for for Heretic 2, Serious Sam, Total Overdose, Deus Ex, SW EP1: Phantom Menace and a bunch of others, but these were the older games and far more tougher to crack than the newer FPS games... and they didnt make things tough by just by making you walk around in incredibly large maps


----------



## abhidev (Jun 30, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> i only use godmode or infi ammo....



what else do u want......

If anyone played Mafia-I...then they know how tough the car race was....tried to complete it sincerely but then wasn't able to complete...then i used another trick of busting other cars to finish the race...


----------



## Alok (Jun 30, 2011)

I never tricked mafia but it was somewhat tough.


----------



## Faun (Jun 30, 2011)

^^Car damage should be on and that way you could be lucky enough to be the sole survivor.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 30, 2011)

abhidev said:
			
		

> ...then i
> used another trick of busting other
> cars to finish the race...


 The easiest trick was to use short cut and press the car reset button. Something magical happened even when you did that


----------



## Alok (Jun 30, 2011)

Anyways what u all think - GTA SA is top cheated game. I haven't seen anyone playing it without HESOYAM or vehicle spawn.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 30, 2011)

abhidev said:


> *what else do u want.*.....


haven't u read my spoiler there other things also in cheats like unlocking 
levels,costumes etc


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 30, 2011)

Ok some more games where I heavily used cheats are the RTS Games like
Age of empires 3
Age of Mythology
Warcraft 3. The frozen throne and the reign of chaos...

I used to get a printout of the various cheats of food, gold, faster buildings etc.... before playing the game...


----------



## asingh (Jun 30, 2011)

Or POST-ITS, and stick them on the monitor bezel.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 30, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> Anyways what u all think - GTA SA is top cheated game. I haven't seen anyone playing it without HESOYAM or vehicle spawn.




When I reached San Fierro in Gta San ANdreas, in the stats page under the "Misc" bar no. of times Cheated was *above 600*

And I still didnt reach half way mark in it  


Zangetsu said:


> haven't u read my spoiler there other things also in cheats like unlocking
> levels,costumes etc



I dont think unlocking levels is much fun. We would miss the story.

But the other mentioned things are loads of fun


----------



## gameranand (Jun 30, 2011)

soumo27 said:
			
		

> I used to get a printout of the various cheats of food, gold, faster buildings etc.... before playing the game...


haha....LOL...ROFL.. 
Dude seriously you took a printout for these????

Well in DAO I took notes on the gifts, a couple of puzzles. Actually you have limited amount of gifts in the game and each gift is special for someone so you have to find that. I took that pain in my first and second playthrough to get all the info about that and wrote them down. When I was about to start my third playthrough I searched for that piece of paper for like 3 days and played the game only I found that.


----------



## Alok (Jun 30, 2011)

Long time ago when i hadn't pc ,used to go to play gta sa at a ps2 parlour.
Then there was sometimes a written page of cheats in my pocket.


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 30, 2011)

Yea I used it for Age of Mythology.....printed cheats,

My friend who gave me the game took a month and a half completing it.
I did it in a week.


----------



## tkin (Jun 30, 2011)

asingh said:


> So...many of us must have tried these tricks and tactics but never confess. Now is the time to own up.
> 
> Guys this is more for fun, so please do not get emotional. Also, if someone is relating a new release gameplay tactic, use spoilers. Test 'em.
> 
> ...


1. GTA SA, after finishing game, just for fun.
2. Again GTA SA(health code), after finishing.
3. Don't remember using any.
4. A lot of games, crysis 2, conviction, gears of war, plenty, specially where AI is dumb, got my @$$ handed to me in F.E.A.R when I tried this 
5. Borderlands, final boss, necrovision(first boss), gears of war(brumak)
6. Fallout 3, a few times,  COD 4 missile launch level.
7. Crysis 2, crysis, open world games.
8. DMC 3, lost way, Fallout 3(alternate entrance to mirelurk layer)
9. Dark void, hydrophobia prophecy and mostly ninja blade.
10. Gave up on ninja blade, uninstalled tron legacy after 20 mins, king kong, gave up trying to beat the bat.


Also read a lot of faqs:
1.To find weapons in borderlands
2.When trying to find metro 2033 alternate ending 
3.Tried to find the alien ship wreck in fallout 3 and the alien blaster that would randomly drop in game
4. To find orbs in DMC4
5. Armor in Darksiders.
............................ and many more.



Kola2842 said:


> Anyways what u all think - GTA SA is top cheated game. I haven't seen anyone playing it without HESOYAM or vehicle spawn.


+1, it was a lot of fun, I think I'll install it now.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 1, 2011)

tkin said:
			
		

> A lot of games, crysis 2, conviction, gears of war, plenty, specially where AI is dumb, got my @$$ handed to me in F.E.A.R when I tried this


Yeah same thing happened to me. Tried to kill a mech by standing behind a wall and some soldier came and shot me down and I was like WTF???


----------



## tkin (Jul 1, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Yeah same thing happened to me. Tried to kill a mech by standing behind a wall and some soldier came and shot me down and I was like WTF???


That's just shows we are going backward, I mean they have the ai subroutines, why can't they implement it in game(FEAR 2)?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 1, 2011)

tkin said:
			
		

> That's just shows we are going backward, I mean they have the ai subroutines, why can't they implement it in game(FEAR 2)?


True. Nowadays games which are coming are so easy that you'll actually won't die in the whole campaign even at hard level if you play carefully. And there were time of Far Cry, Half Life 2, FEAR when enemies will slap you in your face and you really have to rethink what you gonna do next time. Developers say AI is getting smarter and I say I haven't seen anything like Far Cry and FEAR where enemies will respond to even a slight noise you make. I remember how hard it was for me to bypass guards in Far Cry.


----------



## mitraark (Jul 1, 2011)

> 1. Give all weapon codes.
> 2. God mode.
> 3. Immediate re-spawn.
> 4. Too many soldiers -- stand in a comfortable corner, and make them come to you. Cherry pick.
> ...



1. GTA Vice City/San Andreas
2. Well Health Cheat in GTA Vice City/San Andreas ~ God  Mode
3. No not this 
4. GTA Vice City
5. Tomb Raider Legend
6. Dead Space II
7. GTA San Andreas
8. GTA San Andreas
9. Silent Hill
10. Duke Nukem


----------



## asingh (Jul 1, 2011)

gameranand said:


> True. Nowadays games which are coming are so easy that you'll actually won't die in the whole campaign even at hard level if you play carefully. And there were time of Far Cry, Half Life 2, FEAR when enemies will slap you in your face and you really have to rethink what you gonna do next time. Developers say AI is getting smarter and I say I haven't seen anything like Far Cry and FEAR where enemies will respond to even a slight noise you make. I remember how hard it was for me to bypass guards in Far Cry.



True. Games are much easier and shorter these days. Yea, Far Cry was the mother of all AI.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 1, 2011)

It was an dead-hard AI at those time and really it took me much more time to complete that game, and esp the snipers are very hard


----------



## Alok (Jul 1, 2011)

Far Cry , i messed it with god mode. 

*Now i ashame as one time i used dumb AI mode.*


----------



## abhidev (Jul 1, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> haven't u read my spoiler there other things also in cheats like unlocking
> levels,costumes etc



i would never use a cheat to just skip the entire level and unlock the next one...instead use unlimited ammo cheat and finish off the level if its too tough.


----------



## tkin (Jul 1, 2011)

asingh said:


> True. Games are much easier and shorter these days. Yea, Far Cry was the mother of all AI.


I vote for F.E.A.R, far cry was good too, but something about FEAR actually scares me


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 1, 2011)

^^ just like your avatar


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 1, 2011)

When I played F.E.A.R 2 for 1st time, it scared the hack out of me. 

If you play in  Dark environment+ Good headphones, beleive me it will scare you out.


----------



## baccilus (Jul 1, 2011)

I used cheats in GTA SA because those cops never left me alone. Usually did it to get rid of the cops.
I found Far cry tough too but never used any cheats. Enjoyed that game like anything.


----------



## Alok (Jul 1, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> When I played F.E.A.R 2 for 1st time, it scared the hack out of me.
> 
> If you play in  Dark environment+ Good headphones, beleive me it will scare you out.



on topic of scares , i sacred only in BIOSHOCK , music was too....


----------



## gameranand (Jul 1, 2011)

Kola2842 said:
			
		

> on topic of scares , i sacred only in BIOSHOCK , music was too....


LOL....You should try FEAR 1, Dead Space, Silent Hill then. 

In Far Cry Yes I did messes with god mode, unlimited ammo and what not but no on my first playthrough. Although I cheated sometimes in first playthrough also to get past some levels. Second playthrough complete honest and third what the hell try everything I know.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Jul 2, 2011)

Nobody might believe me but i never use cheats. I have used cheats on some games in the past when i was a kid but I dont use them anymore. No fun if there is no challenge in game. Yeah, i look up walkthroughs sometimes if i get stuck in someplace for a long time


----------



## Vyom (Jul 2, 2011)

gameranand said:


> True. Nowadays games which are coming are so easy that you'll actually won't die in the whole campaign even at hard level if you play carefully.



Business Rule: If a game is TOO tough, people won't buy it.
I still remember how hard early games used to be. And I mean REALLY early. Take Pong for example,  one of the earliest arcade video games, too tough to win.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 2, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Business Rule: If a game is TOO tough, people won't buy it.
> I still remember how hard early games used to be. And I mean REALLY early. Take Pong for example,  one of the earliest arcade video games, too tough to win.



DOOM 3D. Nightmare mode


----------



## Neuron (Jul 2, 2011)

Well farcry 1 was the last game i played with cheats.


----------



## Alok (Jul 2, 2011)

gameranand said:


> LOL....You should try FEAR 1, Dead Space, Silent Hill then.



I own them and finished fear1 and 2.

But not Dead space. Going to install.


----------



## rajsujayks (Jul 10, 2011)

God Mode in FarCry... With all those trigens in place...
GTA series always with cheats... (The game isn't fun without cheats..)
No cheats and always top difficulty for all other games...!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 10, 2011)

gameranand said:


> I say I haven't seen anything like Far Cry and FEAR where enemies will respond to even a slight noise you make. I remember how hard it was for me to bypass guards in Far Cry.


Man I have to play Far Cry in Easy mode and it is hell a lot challenging.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 10, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:
			
		

> Man I have to play Far Cry in Easy mode and it is hell a lot challenging.


Thank god it ran on your PC or you were going to blame me for that. 
Yeah game is challenging. Its nothing right now wait for trigens.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 10, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Thank god it ran on your PC or you were going to blame me for that.
> Yeah game is challenging. Its nothing right now wait for trigens.


Playing in the level where we find the PDA and exit the temple. Let's see.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 10, 2011)

I did used cheats back during the Halflife,UT days.

It was like during the game was installing I used to search in *Cheatbook*(anybody used?) for the games cheats.Completed Max Payne in 6-8 hours like that 

Now no cheats as the games are small in terms of gametime(obviously not counting rpg's and sport sims)


----------



## tkin (Jul 10, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> I did used cheats back during the Halflife,UT days.
> 
> It was like during the game was installing I used to search in *Cheatbook*(anybody used?) for the games cheats.Completed Max Payne in 6-8 hours like that
> 
> Now no cheats as the games are small in terms of gametime(obviously not counting rpg's and sport sims)


I used Cheatbook database, it was fun, played gta sa with that.


----------

